# Mushrooms popped up...



## saxmanws (Nov 20, 2008)

Does anyone know what kind of mushrooms these are? I've searched all over but there are soooo many different kinds of mushrooms. They start out as little yellow bumps, then all of a sudden overnight they shoot up and will look like the pics, then the tops flatten out the next day then they die. They're pretty cool looking so I'd like to keep them, but will they hurt my frogs in any way?


----------



## bockenstein (Nov 9, 2008)

They are probably innocent but I did see a web site with lots of varieties and pictures you could at least look at. Shrooms are everywhere and there are probably some yet unidentified. Lot of it depends on your ground media, special micro conditions, acidity and who knows what else. I looked at rogersmushrooms.com cause they had a lot of pictures. If your frogs get bigger than you and talk, take the shrooms out!


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

I get a lot of mushrooms in my largest viv. Nearly a new one every day. I was once given this site. It should have them on here somewhere.

Key to Major Groups of Mushrooms (MushroomExpert.Com)

After browsing for a few minutes I would suspect a *Lycoperdon sp.
*


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

i have had the same ones popout in my tanks, but they have been white, not yellow, those are really cool looking.


----------



## calvinyhob (Dec 18, 2007)

Jubjub thanks for the site over the last week ive had 3 different kinds of mushrooms popin up everywhere so this will be a huge help!


----------



## Adven2er (Aug 17, 2008)

jubjub47 said:


> I get a lot of mushrooms in my largest viv. Nearly a new one every day. I was once given this site. It should have them on here somewhere.
> 
> Key to Major Groups of Mushrooms (MushroomExpert.Com)
> 
> ...


Respectfully, Lycoperdon sp. is described as a puffball. As these have no stem I would suspect Leucocoprinus birnbaumii (MushroomExpert.Com). Many mushrooms are variable in thier appearance and can only be positively identified by spore print or looking at the spores under a microscope.


----------



## christina hanson (Feb 16, 2004)

I have had these pop up in my tank too, really neat looking but I started taking them out before they released their spores because they would make a mess in my water feature. They are likely the common houseplant mushroom, _Leucocoprinus birnbaumii_.

Christina

Edit: As stated above too! I missed your ID.


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

Adven2er said:


> Respectfully, Lycoperdon sp. is described as a puffball. As these have no stem I would suspect Leucocoprinus birnbaumii (MushroomExpert.Com). Many mushrooms are variable in thier appearance and can only be positively identified by spore print or looking at the spores under a microscope.


I'm not a mushroom expert. I had found a few on google that were labeled lycoperdon. Could very well have been mislabeled.


----------



## saxmanws (Nov 20, 2008)

Thanks guys! It's good to know that they won't hurt my frogs.


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

christina hanson said:


> I have had these pop up in my tank too, really neat looking but I started taking them out before they released their spores because they would make a mess in my water feature. They are likely the common houseplant mushroom, _Leucocoprinus birnbaumii_.
> 
> Christina
> 
> Edit: As stated above too! I missed your ID.


before they release their spores? if the veil has broken,which removing the fruit could do, (and from the description, the fruit only lasts for 1-2 days, so naturally this will happen very quickly)spores will fall out with the slightest touch. and what concerns do you have with the water feature? 

james


----------



## christina hanson (Feb 16, 2004)

I take them out when they are buttons, before the cap has expanded. I have a large paludrium type setup (it's shown in the large school vivarium thread) where they are growing and the entire front is a water feature. The water is somewhat recirculated as i have a pump driven waterfall in there but the spores leave quite a messy film on the water anyway and I have to change it more often. I'm not worried about any ill effects on the tank or animals, it's just an aesthetics thing. 

Christina


----------

